

Square Inc. Individual Contributor License Agreement - jfirebaugh
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDViT2xzUHAwRkI3X3k5Z0lQM091OGc6MQ&ndplr=1

======
jfirebaugh
With everything Github has done to lower the barrier to contributing to an
open source project, it's a shame that the legal climate around software
(especially in patent-related areas) makes such things necessary.

I can definitely imagine cases where the time and effort required to get
company approval to sign such an agreement would outweigh the benefits of
submitting a change upstream; I've been in such a position myself.

